# ArgoUML als Eclipse Plugin



## Thomas Darimont (11. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Mit dem Plugin Argoeclipse kann man mit ArguUML UML Modelle direkt in Eclipse entwerfen.
http://argoeclipse.tigris.org/

Gruß Tom


----------

